# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Does Newspaper have a future in Internet Era?

## RAHEN

People reading news online will more than likely outnumber those reading actual newspapers -- or at least, the volume and number of different international news items etc. Most people I know who subscribed to newspapers and didn't have a computer, have since unsubscribed since getting the latter and Some haven't.
It is nice to hold something in your hands and read it, be it on the train, at home over coffee, at work before getting down to the grind, etc. Though you can also access the internet just about anywhere these days, you just don't get the same sense of completion finishing an article online as you do folding up a paper when done (or done what you want to read, anyway). 

_what is ur take on this. do u think newspaper have a future in Internet Era?_

----------


## dsjeya

in india at least newspaper sales are soaring
despite tv channels offering news 24 hours

----------


## niceguy

This is a really difficult question. I read the news regularly online, just because its a lot easier and convenient. With the technology we have no, news can be accessed from cell phones so anyone with a phone can easily access the news. But at the same time i cant see the newspaper dissapearing, simply because a newspaper is easier to read then a tiny cell phone screen, and because it's available pretty much everywhere.

----------


## RAHEN

infact i also read news n magazines online...and i prefer reading them there...reading newspaper doesnot keep up with ma selection...
when online i can read comments there only instead of turning the page and going for its section...and everything related to that article can be found from other sites too...and i can know things from different point of view...but when it comes to reading a paper..then i have to stay with all wat it has to present

----------


## Endurer

I'll agree with niceguy. Not everyone in my country has a cell phone or a personal computer. Blogosphere & online news outlets will take over the print media in the next 30-40 years though.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah it seems as media is taking it steps fastly to make their voice reachable...

----------


## Muzi

More people don't have access to the internet so therefore yes newspaper does have a future

----------


## RAHEN

yeah....after bbc owned youtube....i believe there is..

----------


## Muzna

i think mostly people in our country do not have any access to net or even to the televisions so the only  source of information is newspaper so i think there is a future for newspaper  :Smile:

----------


## VS Prasad

When radios came, people thought of this same question.
They did not affect the news papers. Their circulation
increased in the normal way

In India, people who do not have a computer outnumber those 
who have. Reading a news paper has become part of their daily life.
Nothing can replace it.

----------


## Endurer

> yeah...*after bbc owned youtube*...i believe there is..


And what did that happen?

----------


## RAHEN

i think this year...that bbc videos will be shown in youtube also...

----------


## Endurer

No, Google acquired Youtube, not BBC.

----------


## RAHEN

THanks 4 correction.. :Smile:

----------

